# Kickstarter: Lifelogger



## KingVamp (May 14, 2014)

​
​For people who don't want or need glasses, a display and/or something too big.​ 


> *THE LIFELOGGER CONCEPT*
> 
> Our team set out to help you record your special moments hands free from your point of view! Adding as much additional details/metadata as possible. Wherever you are looking while wearing our camera you can shoot the video in that direction! Then we took it one step further and set out to create the most sophisticated cloud based video management and processing software available on the market today! We call it the complete video solution


 
Although there are smartphones and cameras in general everywhere, this is going cause even more privacy concerns than Google Glass.

 Source


----------



## osirisjem (May 14, 2014)

Who the hell would want that ?
More and more everyday I think we need Bowser-sized comet to hit this planet and reset the entire gene pool on earth back to the amoeba.   Hopefully the next evolution works out better.

/praying for the comet to be "really" big.


----------



## nando (May 14, 2014)

between this and google glass, our world is going to a very sad place.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Although there are smartphones and cameras in general everywhere,* this is going cause even more privacy concerns than Google Glass*.
> 
> Source



My local "spy" shop would have sold me a covert camera pen for over a decade at this point.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 14, 2014)

Sounds like an absolute waste of money and technology. I hope this kickstarter fails


----------



## migles (May 14, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Who the hell would want that ?
> More and more everyday I think we need Bowser-sized comet to hit this planet and reset the entire gene pool on earth back to the amoeba. Hopefully the next evolution works out better.
> 
> /praying for the comet to be "really" big.


 
remember that ass you seen the other day but you was not quick enough to use your phone to record it? now you never lose nice asses again, lifelogger will record everything you do as long you have battery.

remember that private convo your 2 friends were having and you wanted to tell everyone about it, with lifelogger you will not loose even any second of what you can listen\see and you can tell everyone about that in a couple of clicks, just upload it to internet!


----------



## Yumi (May 14, 2014)

I think this would be great if you're out hiking and/or traveling to nature areas. ;P

other than that, its creepy.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 14, 2014)

I am gonna get recorded picking my bum, and my nose from about 20 directions. That will be a nice panoramic view.


----------



## osirisjem (May 14, 2014)

migles said:


> remember that ass you seen the other day


I do.
Call me old school ... but reviewing it on my PC later is lame.

I chatted up that ass and she's meeting me at the pub with some of her hottest friends tonight.



Yumi said:


> its creepy.


+1 Creepy

None of my friends will be wearing this shit.
If they did, I'd humiliate them into submission.

Lifelogger and similar ilk have so little upside and so much downside it's just stupid.

Any reasonable chick that is talking to a guy with this loser gear on will keep away on instinct.






Can you imagine someone showing up at a party with this on ?
I wouldn't even let them in.

You and your loser gear can go home.


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Who the hell would want that ?
> More and more everyday I think we need Bowser-sized comet to hit this planet and reset the entire gene pool on earth back to the amoeba. Hopefully the next evolution works out better.
> 
> /praying for the comet to be "really" big.


 

Did you get lost on your way to the Linkin Park forum board?


----------



## KingVamp (May 14, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> I chatted up that ass and she's meeting me at the pub with some of her hottest friends tonight.
> 
> None of my friends will be wearing this shit.
> If they did, I'd humiliate them into submission.


How friendly of you, dudebro.



osirisjem said:


> Lifelogger and similar ilk have so little upside and so much downside it's just stupid.
> 
> Any reasonable chick that is talking to a guy with this loser gear on will keep away on instinct.


So much downsides? Such as?

Funny, considering there are a lot of life bloggers that already have a family of their own.



osirisjem said:


> Can you imagine someone showing up at a party with this on ?
> I wouldn't even let them in.
> 
> You and your loser gear can go home.


Is it because of the camera or the device itself?


----------



## osirisjem (May 15, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> So much downsides? Such as?


Recording your own family is one thing.

Thinking you have the right to record others is just wrong.  

The downside is that people aren't going to want to talk to you and your 24/7 reality TV show.



> Is it because of the camera or the device itself?


Camera.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2014)

Remember, kids: big cameras good, small cameras bad.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Recording your own family is one thing.
> 
> *Thinking you have the right to record others is just wrong.  *
> 
> The downside is that people aren't going to want to talk to you and your 24/7 reality TV show.



There are whole bodies of law dedicated to just this subject, in most places it boils down to "in public go for it" and other terms like "reasonable expectation of privacy" get thrown about, for the latter is usually means visible to another human so not on a 5m high stick and not with a crazy zoom lens.


----------



## osirisjem (May 15, 2014)

It's lame and creepy for 1000s of reasons.
If you want to wear it to make bad audio/video recording on your baby .. go for it.
If you want to wear it to record your life = major loser.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> It's lame and creepy for 1000s of reasons.


Name 10.


----------



## KingVamp (May 15, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Recording your own family is one thing.
> 
> Thinking you have the right to record others is just wrong.


When trying to record your family, friends or self, recording someone else is sometimes just
unavoidable. 



osirisjem said:


> The downside is that people aren't going to want to talk to you and your 24/7 reality TV show.



Looks like people went over and talked to him just fine. 



osirisjem said:


> Camera.


So, no one records in the club? 



osirisjem said:


> If you want to wear it to make bad audio/video recording on your baby .. go for it.
> 
> If you want to wear it to record your life = major loser.



So, that person's baby isn't part of that person life. Got it.


----------



## nando (May 15, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Looks like people went over and talked to him just fine.






i didn't see anyone talk to him. i didn't watch the whole thing, but even if anyone talked to him is because the guy is pleasant looking.


----------



## Fat D (May 15, 2014)

Frankly, I would want the exact opposite - a gGlass-style head-mounted computer without a camera.
That being said, I would also like to tell everyone paranoid about this: If you do not want to get caught in someone else's video, stay inside.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 16, 2014)

What's with all this pointless camera-on-head crap.

I just want a scouter so I can tell what peoples power levels are, is that too much to ask?


----------



## osirisjem (May 16, 2014)

Veho said:


> Name 10.


 
(1)


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2014)

^Your point?


nando said:


> i didn't see anyone talk to him. i didn't watch the whole thing, but even if anyone talked to him is because the guy is pleasant looking.


Not really the pointed... It's the fact he still got talk to with them on.



Fat D said:


> Frankly, I would want the exact opposite - a gGlass-style head-mounted computer without a camera.


Why not both?

Btw, I do think the additional software is too much.

Situations to use our video camera! "handsfree"



> Had a few emails today and wanted to share a bit with our Kickstarter audience.
> One email was from a mom who wished she had our camera when she was helping her son ride his bike for the first time  She said she struggled trying to balance him on the bike and hold her phone up to take video. End result was she said no video of his first time riding bike.
> 
> Another is from a golfer who said he would wear it to record his game. Then edit it and show only his good shots to his family and friends!
> ...


----------



## osirisjem (May 22, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Hands free Camera


 




> One email was from a mom who wished she had our camera when she was helping her son ride his bike for the first time She said she struggled trying to balance him on the bike and hold her phone up to take video. End result was she said no video of his first time riding bike.


Single mom ?



> Another is from a golfer who said he would wear it to record his game. Then edit it and show only his good shots to his family and friends!


#crazy-time-consuming #videowillsuckanyway

I'm sure there are lots of hands free videocams.


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> I'm sure there are lots of hands free videocams.


But you don't have a problem with those, only with the Lifelogger?


----------



## osirisjem (May 22, 2014)

Veho said:


> But you don't have a problem with those, only with the Lifelogger?


 
Yep.
All of these are fine.
The only distinguishing feature of the Lifelogger from a 1000 wearable vidcams is the creepy parts.

EDIT
462 backers
$79,384 pledged of $150,000 goal

= NOT going to make it.

Realistically the images are going to be TERRIBLE.  Super Shaky.
The idea that software is going to smooth out head movements is fantasy.
The mom video taping her kid biking while she is running behind is going to be terrible.

For the niche time you actually want hands free video (beware the quality will be terrible) ...  try this





Lifelogger: where you don't live your life ... you make like a tripod.


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> The only distinguishing feature of the Lifelogger from a 1000 wearable vidcams is the creepy parts.


Like geotagging, OCR and facial recognition? The stuff already built into thousands of other cameras? 



osirisjem said:


> 462 backers
> $79,384 pledged of $150,000 goal
> 
> = NOT going to make it.


$79000 in the first week, 39 days to go. You're right, they probably won't make it. 



osirisjem said:


> Realistically the images are going to be TERRIBLE.  Super Shaky.
> The idea that software is going to smooth out head movements is fantasy.
> The mom video taping her kid biking while she is running behind is going to be terrible.


Are you saying there's no such thing as de-shaker software? 

But seriously, if your head shakes that much, you should consult a doctor.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Realistically the images are going to be TERRIBLE.  Super Shaky.
> The idea that software is going to smooth out head movements is fantasy.
> The mom video taping her kid biking while she is running behind is going to be terrible.



As Veho said you probably want to get that nervous tic looked at. Similarly I do not see it being so different to mounting it on my helmet, my shoulders or my handlebars. In fact on head is probably better than the latter two of those as most people, or at least most people  tend to try to keep their head relatively still so as to be able to see. Similarly at 720p you can probably afford to do a proper motion tracking crop or letterbox.


----------



## nando (May 22, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Realistically the images are going to be TERRIBLE. Super Shaky.


 

did you not see the demo? the stabilizer seems to work really well.

i always wondered why no one made an edit app for the iphone or android that records movement as you record video to stabilize during edit.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2014)

I wonder how well that would work over conventional motion tracking. Best case scenarios that I can see is it prevents the false positives at the start of motion tracking (though in and of itself that might help if some anti wobble stuff I have seen on cameras is anything to go by) and maybe provides a slight boost if you are doing an iterative process. Either way though I would have thought it would have been far too low resolution to help.

Now if such a thing could help lessen rolling shutter then we might have something to talk about.


----------



## KingVamp (May 24, 2014)

Is this Google Glass more acceptable?
Link


----------



## DunnoBro (May 26, 2014)

I really want this, so many memorable moments go by that i wish i could save from my original perspective. And the google glass looks like it'll be pricey as all hell...

Only reasons i won't get it would be:

A: looks like the recording service needs to be paid for after the fact? A monthly fee would make this not worth it to me.
B: i think something to deliver this effect, but cheaper might already be available to me
C: i'm way too optimistic about how it'll look on me and how much i'll use it.


----------



## Sefi (May 26, 2014)

Incoming flood of videos of people eating their food.  Just pictures is no longer enough!


----------



## osirisjem (May 26, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> 462 backers
> $79,384 pledged of $150,000 goal


 
476 backers
$81,277
pledged of $150,000 goal
36 days to go


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 26, 2014)

its probably really cool for mountain climbers, jumpers and the like.


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> 476 backers
> $81,277
> pledged of $150,000 goal
> 36 days to go


In the meantime: 






$169 in 35 minutes, meaning $290/hour, meaning $6960/day, meaning $243,600 until the campaign ends. 

My hobby: extrapolating.


----------



## osirisjem (May 26, 2014)

Veho said:


> meaning $6960/day


They didn't collect 2,000 since thursday.
= 500/day.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 26, 2014)

Looks like a thief could snatch it easy but not sure they'd actually want it, maybe if it's worth a lot.


----------



## loco365 (May 26, 2014)

Sefi said:


> Incoming flood of videos of people eating their food. Just pictures is no longer enough!


 
This, or else...

All the POV pr0n...


----------



## DunnoBro (May 26, 2014)

I mostly want it as a decent HD camera that i don't need to really exert myself to use.

I don't have a smartphone anymore, I was paying 5x more than my job's phone plan for stuff i used maybe once every three months. I also didn't want to be forced to use this with a cloud service and pay each month for that, I couldn't find any info on it so i asked, here's the response:






Think I'll donate now.


----------



## KingVamp (May 31, 2014)

Can Osirisjem actually be accidentally right about them not making it?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 31, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> *THE LIFELOGGER CONCEPT*
> 
> Our team set out to help you record your special moments hands free from your point of view! Adding as much additional details/metadata as possible. *Wherever you are looking while wearing our camera you can shoot the video in that direction!* Then we took it one step further and set out to create the most sophisticated cloud based video management and processing software available on the market today! We call it the complete video solution


 






*facepalm


----------



## DunnoBro (May 31, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Can Osirisjem actually be accidentally right about them not making it?


 
Backs have slowed to a crawl, in fact it was at 291 on tuesday then went down to 288 on wednesday. Looks like it went back up, I dunno if they were reconfirmed or new people just took their place.

I still haven't backed it yet, might be getting a car soon.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 1, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Can Osirisjem actually be accidentally right about them not making it?


 
There's no accident about it. This projects momentum got it about 70k. If it was aiming for 100k it might've made it, but 150k is an unrealistic goal. Projects rarely see such a huge boost in cash after the initial week unless it actually hits its goal, then projects typically get a decent boost at the end as well to push for stretch goals. The middles of projects are usually (though not always) dry. This project might make it still, but it is very unlikely.

Fingers crossed that it doesn't.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 1, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Fingers crossed that it doesn't.


lol Why?

After thinking about it, while I know everyone don't like glasses, Pivothead seems like a better deal and at least it's is 1080p.


----------



## DunnoBro (Jun 2, 2014)

Pivothead looks nice, but fuck I want a non-glasses version.

And yea, this got like 1 backer over the weekend. I think it'll break 100k near the end but really doubt it'll hit 150k


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 4, 2014)

492 backers
$83,493 pledged of $150,000 goal
26 days to go



Veho said:


> $169 in 35 minutes, meaning $290/hour, meaning $6960/day, meaning $243,600 until the campaign ends.
> My hobby: *bad* extrapolating (Not his fault got polio/meningitis/HiB/Tetanus/Diphtheria/Measles/Rubella from no vaccines).


 
Looks like CreepyLogger isn't going to make it.


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> bad extrapolating


I guess you either didn't read or didn't get the comic. But here's an example of bad extrapolating, if you want: jumping in 7 days into a 40 day campaign and yelling "not gonna make it". 
On the other hand, yelling "not gonna make it" has a 56.5% chance of being correct for any random Kickstarter project, so it's a safer bet on average.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 23, 2014)

They could always do a pre-order website if they feel they got high enough. Also, they are looking to change to 1080p.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 23, 2014)

503 backers
$85,245 pledged of $150,000 goal
7 days to go.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 25, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> They could always do a pre-order website if they feel they got high enough. Also, they are looking to change to 1080p.


 
Kickstarter basically IS a pre-order website.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Kickstarter basically IS a pre-order website.


I've seen a nice video depicting exactly what the dangers of Kickstarter projects are...



There's no ham... or cheese... or tomato... or lettuce... And it's all your fault...


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I've seen a nice video depicting exactly what the dangers of Kickstarter projects are...
> 
> 
> 
> There's no ham... or cheese... or tomato... or lettuce... And it's all your fault...



That was the best video I'd seen in awhile


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 25, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Kickstarter basically IS a pre-order website.


Not really the point I was trying to make. My point is, they could have a backup plan.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 25, 2014)

PRONlogger?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, they failed. Not sure what their next plan is.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 8, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Well, they failed. Not sure what their next plan is.


 
 I guess you could say they got Lifelogged out.

But hey, they could always go the musical route: Kenny Lifeloggins!

...Well, that's the best I've got.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 8, 2014)

My lack of donation saved everyone ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2016)

So people that presumably made a basic startup to launch a product but not trouble their other ventures shutter it after it does not come to pass. Stop the presses, we need to get this in.

You really seemed to have a problem with this product though despite it doing nothing terribly different to other things which have come before and since.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 28, 2016)

@osirisjem dont necrobump, its gross ok?


----------

